# Craftsman 315.275100 Purchase



## Splitstack (Apr 12, 2015)

Hello,

I'm new to the forum and woodworking in general. I've come across a craig's list post for a Craftsman 315.275100 router and Craftsman routing table, but no accessories or bits are included. I'm curious if it's worth the money. It's posted for 125, but since I don't have a lot of experience in the area I was hoping I could get some advice!

It's a 2hp 12 amp motor that gets up to 22k rpm and appears to be in good working condition. I'm unable to post the link for it with the forum post restriction, but if "Craftsman 12-amp, 2-hp Fixed/Plunge Base Router with Soft Start Technology" is searched for you can likely find it. I'm unsure if it's the same model.

Any help would be appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Welcome to the forum . I'm sure the resident experts will have some good advice for you .
Me personally there's just to many good deals on Bosches 1617 that it's hard to justify stepping down to a craftsman. You can build your own table on the cheap if you have the time and resources . 
I have seen some refurbished Bosches on sale in the U.S. that are reasonably priced


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

do a search on Craftsman here..
lots of issues w/ that brand.. 
no parts...
breakdowns..
no lee way in accessories which are generally plastic and expensive......
defunct used tools..
Craftsman being sold seems to lean to there are issues w/ the tool of some sort and the owner is getting rid of it...
besides 125$ for a tool that isn't worth 50 bucks tops...

listen to Rick...go to CPO Bosch and look to their reconditioned 1617EVSPK's...


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Stick486 said:


> do a search on Craftsman here..
> lots of issues w/ that brand..
> no parts...
> breakdowns..
> ...


That's a good point Stick as there sure seems to be a plethora of craftsman routers for sale . There not selling them because there awesome lol


----------



## bcfunburst (Jan 14, 2012)

*$$$ Used Price $$$*

That price is silly for a used Craftsman Router With Table. Not that great in quality and lots of messing around to make it do precision work. For that price you can ad a few dollars and go NEW. You will enjoy using a router when you know you have a good piece of equipment. I have 3 Craftsman Routers for hand held use and all three of them do not ad up to the quality of one Triton TRA001 that I use in my RT. Do more research before you decide what to buy. You wont be sorry you did.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

We've had quite a few posts lately from people looking for parts, especially collets. If you don't have a working collet a router is useless. I would say the router is worth closer to $25. It's made by Ryobi by the way.


----------



## RÖENTGEEP (Feb 18, 2014)

Well I have some routers, 1 Bosch, 2 makitas, 1 Ryobi and 3 Craftsman (two very similar to the one posted here but new), and I like the perform of all of them. Here in Mexico Craftsman is known like a good brand, more in mechanic tools. Most of my tools are Craftsman and I not regret yet :smile:


----------

